# Have you been tempted...



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

..to go to an AKC GSD Specialty Show and set off some firecrackers, or even just "accidently" pop a bunch of balloons just to see the dogs reaction. Uh-Oh!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Or just yell "BOO" and watch'em scatter.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was at an AKC show, working on Thunder's ob titles I went over by the breed ring and just stood there watching. 
I was asked to take my dog away from "their" ring. 
I think it intimidated the hell out of them cause folks could see a "real" GSD. 
I didn't leave!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> When I was at an AKC show, working on Thunder's ob titles I went over by the breed ring and just stood there watching.
> I was asked to take my dog away from "their" ring.
> I think it intimidated the hell out of them cause folks could see a "real" GSD.
> I didn't leave!


Prolly better fore them. They prolly never had any hope for themselves a good look see at a stellar GSD might ave sparked something be it only for a moment.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> When I was at an AKC show, working on Thunder's ob titles I went over by the breed ring and just stood there watching.
> I was asked to take my dog away from "their" ring.
> I think it intimidated the hell out of them cause folks could see a "real" GSD.
> I didn't leave!


No silly, they were worried Thunder would give the ASSes a heart attack by looking them in the eye.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> No silly, they were worried Thunder would give the ASSes a heart attack by looking them in the eye.


Thunder's manners are much to good to do that.........but I stared down a few of the handlers that attempted to make evil eye with me.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I have never been tempted to got to any AKC event.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

James Downey said:


> I have never been tempted to got to any AKC event.



I spent a lot of years in both the breed ring and obedience just NOT with GSDs.
Thunder's obedience titles were the first time in 17-18 yrs. I still want to get his UD and start Trooper on his ob "adventures".


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I went to an AKC GSD event years ago . Very entertaining . I saw lots of people running around with some weird looking dogs while others ran around with all sorts of stuff , feathers , bells , flags , jumping around, each trying to get a different dog's attention . 

After it was done I saw many of the handlers of these dogs yell at some of these other folks that had been running and jumping around with all that stuff , telling them they didn't do a good enough job getting the dog's attention . 

I'm not sure what it was all about . The participants didn't seem to be having that much fun , but I sure did .


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

They are funny to watch all the double handling. Those people do come up with some out of this world noise makers. Can you imagine being at a working dog trial and you dog not doing the sit in motion and someone from the sideline giving another command for your dog to sit and he sits.

Someone may be asked to leave.

I've been to many GSD specialty shows. I don't even go see the conformation ring.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> ..to go to an AKC GSD Specialty Show and set off some firecrackers, or even just "accidently" pop a bunch of balloons just to see the dogs reaction. Uh-Oh!


 
LOL :lol::lol::lol: 

A few years ago I came out of a restaurant to see an AKC GSD Specialty show being held. I wandered over to watch. Only lasted about 5-minutes before I felt sick to my stomach watching the dogs....... :-# Hmmm. I may have fun showing up with Ccatti though. Do like Bob did, stand next to the ring with her and watch. :lol::lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> ..to go to an AKC GSD Specialty Show and set off some firecrackers, or even just "accidently" pop a bunch of balloons just to see the dogs reaction. Uh-Oh!


I'm going to the all breed show this Saturday in Greenville, SC. They always do the GSDs first thing in the morning (I guess so they can get them done and out of there before the big crowd of people get there! :lol: ) so I don't ever get to see them, but OMG how funny would that be?!!!


I've never seen any wacky double handling going on at AKC events. I didn't think it was allowed ??


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I've never seen any wacky double handling going on at AKC events. I didn't think it was allowed ??


From what I understand, it's not unacceptable at an AKC GSD specialty show. At the all-breed shows, at least around here, it's not really allowed so it's usually more discreet. Maybe someone is standing by the ring having a really overly animated, loud conversation with someone else or keeps jingling their keys or keeps moving around or stuff like that.

The first time I saw the GSD "temperment" portion of the AKC show, I was confused. Still am.

I like the vendors at the bigger AKC shows.  

Laura


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't know much about double handling, but it made me think about a story I heard about an AKC dog trained for passive alert on weed. ? I guess you never know with an AKC show. lol.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I've seen them running around the outside of the ring, shaking dog toys, ringing a bell, just all sorts of stuff. Most of them are of the older generation and can't keep up with the dog in the ring. Now that is FUNNY. LOL


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> From what I understand, it's not unacceptable at an AKC GSD specialty show. At the all-breed shows, at least around here, it's not really allowed ...
> 
> The first time I saw the GSD "temperment" portion of the AKC show, I was confused. Still am.


Add me to that list, too. It lasted all of about 2 seconds!



> I like the vendors at the bigger AKC shows.


Why do you think I'm going!? :mrgreen:


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> ..to go to an AKC GSD Specialty Show and set off some firecrackers, or even just "accidently" pop a bunch of balloons just to see the dogs reaction. Uh-Oh!


That is just EVIL.....funny but evil.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Now I know how to get us all together in one place. HA HA.

We can call Guiness and see what the record for the most people being tossed out of a dog show is. Then we can have our names in print.


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Or just yell "BOO" and watch'em scatter.


 like a flock of birds


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Double handling in the ASS ring isn't uncommon even in the smaller shows but I've seen folks tossed out of the terrier ring when the judge just "suspected" it was happening. Then again, if you have to work hard to get a terrier up on it's toes and showing attention you probably have the wrong dog in the ring with you.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I'm going to the all breed show this Saturday in Greenville, SC. They always do the GSDs first thing in the morning (I guess so they can get them done and out of there before the big crowd of people get there! :lol: ) so I don't ever get to see them, but OMG how funny would that be?!!!
> 
> 
> I've never seen any wacky double handling going on at AKC events. I didn't think it was allowed ??


I heard a story of some whacko who brought a cat and kept it in a big purse/bag, and she'd pull it out to show the dog she was double handling so he'd look more "alert". 

My wife and I ran into an AKC event at a park near here. We had Gunnar with us and didn't know it was going on, we had gone to the park to let him swim in the lake. It was agility day. I never met so many stuck up/snobby people in my life. There was one woman who had a Mal that was so small it looked like a puppy but it was 3 years old, way below what the "standard" was for height and weight, but she thought she was the shiznit, with her little kong on a rope for the dog to grab onto. The funny thing was, she wasn't even doing any of the competitions but she acted like the whole show revolved around her.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

You can't call it a "dog's life" any more - it's definitely "look what I've got on the end of the line" life now - oops, as "Dolly Parton" falls over the dog - can't see the dog for the boobs, etc.:-x


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One thing to remember if your going to watch one of these......fiascos. If your at an AKC show with a dog you CAN be asked to leave because the AKC rules say "no unentered dogs allowed". 
I was entered in the ob competition at the time.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

bob-thanks. i've wondered about just showing up at the one (that i know of) AKC show in the area, w/Brix (initially), then Edge, just to see the response.

guess i'll have to train for the CD if i want to have some fun....


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> guess i'll have to train for the CD if i want to have some fun....


No you don't. Just have your dog entered and do a no-show at the OB ring. :wink:


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

If you set off firecrackers or yell, "BOO", better wear your raincoat or stay well back from the ring. It's gonna be a S**t-storm!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> No you don't. Just have your dog entered and do a no-show at the OB ring. :wink:


 
see?? all these slick methods that can be used to get around stuff


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> No you don't. Just have your dog entered and do a no-show at the OB ring. :wink:



Or enter, and watch the fireworks when the judge grabs your dog's balls during the conformation check...


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

They don't do that in the OB ring, Dan!


----------

